# Has Anyone Successfully Sponsored Someone?



## element88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Just curious about how to effectively sponsor someone. I have created a t-shirt line and several bands & extreme/freestyle sports individuals have inquired about being sponsored by our brand.

I have never sponsored before...but I am very excited about this opportunity because this will help grow the brand, company, and image. However, I don't want to just give away free shirts to everyone that inquires about sponsoring.

If anyone has any experience, advice, or tips on how to sponsor someone I would really appreciate your input. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Diana, there are some great tips on this posted in past threads here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t5863.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t11695.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t17758.html


----------



## element88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Rodney! I will check these threads out.


----------



## element88 (Aug 28, 2007)

If anyone can share their experiences with sponsoring....I would love to hear your advice and tips.

Thanks!


----------



## jodom34 (Mar 1, 2007)

i started my clothing company back in 2003 and the best thing i can say is it helps to have some kind of relationships already in that certain sport. luckly i grew up racing motocross and have been in the industry close to 13 years and im 20 years old so thats quite sometime, so luckly i knew some good up and comers in the motocross industry, some quit and went to other sports like wakeboarding...word of mouth from established riders helps alot...

just do alot of PR work for yourself and get to know the people who compete from weekend to weekout and see if they are down to run your stuff..

is you really want to go out just set-up a sponsor page on sponsorhouse.com aloooooooooooooooooot of amateur kids use it to get sponsors....

good luck


----------



## jodom34 (Mar 1, 2007)

oh and i also forgot to mention to get a contract together for your team to bind them to promote your product through that season...


----------



## element88 (Aug 28, 2007)

jodom34 thank you so much for your advice and your response


----------

